
Open Source Alternatives to VSCode - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/20/6/open-source-alternatives-vs-code
======
samebreath
> Microsoft released VS Code as open source, but the version you download from
> Microsoft is not open source. However, you have several options for using VS
> Code as open source or selecting one of its open source alternatives.

It's an interesting argument to make.

> VS Code's source code is available on GitHub. Yet when you download the VS
> Code application from Microsoft, you'll find that your download is licensed
> under the Microsoft Software License. This isn't an open source license. The
> difference is in the build process.

